# Pekin Duck?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

searching the topic on the internet, it seems these are pretty big birds that people often use if they need to practice on something the size of geese. So maybe not the best thing for inexperienced dogs?

They also have roosters at the same place, I was reading that some people have used those for fliers


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I actually have pet Pekins. They tend to be a lot heavier and bigger than your average duck. They are a meat duck and end up weighing 8 to 11 lbs. I would think that would be kind of heavy for a dog to carry.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I know some Pekin ducks I duck sit for, they are huge and the males are mean! 
Can you find some pigeons? They're nice gentle birds.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I personally do not think that would cause a problem. I want my girls introduced to as many different birds as possible.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Any full size retriever and handle big birds, the birds may not survive the experience, but the dog surely will!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Like Dawn said, young dogs should have gentle birds like pigeons. You could kill the Pekins and use the dead ones for training. Can you find pigeons?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> I have someone near where I live getting rid of Pekin ducks. I know this is not the kind of ducks usually used for field work, but would it hurt anything to take a couple to train with? I was thinking I could get a couple, shackle them so my dogs could experience a live bird, and then kill them to have a couple of new ducks to put in my freezer. But I don't know if there would be a down side to using this kind of duck.
> 
> A friend told a story of a time Pekin ducks were used at the HRC Grand, so I was thinking it might not be totally off base...


For young dogs,the Pekins may be a bit big and unruly creatures ... possibly leading to mouth/fetch/hold problems (whether dead or alive), or even beating the dogs up a bit. 
For older, experienced dogs, there'd be no problem with the dead Pekins, particularly if the dogs will be goose hunting. I've not personally dealt with live Pekins, but I'm not sure that they would have more fight in them than a giant Canada goose.

FTGoldens

PS: Banty roosters make great flyers!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry Loisiana I did not see your second post. I did not realize you were talking about inexperienced dogs. 
While maybe not training with a life one, use the wings for training.


----------

